# Port work in Georgia?



## Gunrok

I acquired an 029S basket case for free some years ago. It would only run at WOT so I assumed it had an air leak and with not having any time to mess with it I shelved it. Now that I have some time, and more importantly some work for it to do, I’ve decided to spruce it up. I got notification from HLsupply that my 039 cylinder kit and a few other parts shipped out today. Reading the post on here has gotten me into really considering some port work. Nothing extreme, but more like some optimization. Is there anybody in the Central GA area that does port work on saws? I’d rather not ship it but if I have to I will. Thanks in advance! Sorry if I missed a posted list of respected tuners.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

You're gonna be hard pressed to find anyone who will port an aftermarket 039 top end.


----------



## Gunrok

Thank you.


----------

